# Staying past 21 days...



## HVACman (Jul 27, 2011)

So the Long Stay Visa thread got me thinking...

My wife and I are going to be in the Philippines for 26 days, next month. I know we can stay 21 days with no special paperwork but what do we need to do beyond that? The Immigration website still has no mention of the 'no visa' time frame increasing to 30 days. We don't want any headaches.

I've emailed the consulate in San Francisco to see if we need a Tourist Visa and should have a reply on Monday.

Last year we where there for 23 days and had no problems entering or leaving.


----------



## HVACman (Jul 27, 2011)

Looks like we need to get an extension...

From The US Department of State:

"ENTRY / EXIT REQUIREMENTS FOR U.S. CITIZENS: U.S. citizens may enter the Philippines for purposes of tourism without a visa if they present their U.S. passport, valid for at least six months after their date of entry into the Philippines, and a return ticket to the United States or an onward ticket to another country. Upon arrival, immigration authorities will annotate your passport with an entry visa valid for 21 days. If you plan to stay longer than 21 days, you must apply for an extension at the Philippine Bureau of Immigration and Deportation's main office at Magallanes Drive, Intramuros, Manila, or at any of its provincial offices. If you are coming to the Philippines for purposes other than tourism, please check the Embassy of the Philippines website and/or the Philippine Bureau of Immigration for visa requirements. You may be denied entry or be given a fine if your purpose for entry is other than tourism and you do not possess the correct visa. "

Well, we were going to check out Batangas on this trip... The Immigration website says they have an office there. Hopefully we wont be wasting a full day


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

We're going same time, same length, and get the Balikbayan stamp each time.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

HVACman said:


> So the Long Stay Visa thread got me thinking...
> 
> My wife and I are going to be in the Philippines for 26 days, next month. I know we can stay 21 days with no special paperwork but what do we need to do beyond that? The Immigration website still has no mention of the 'no visa' time frame increasing to 30 days. We don't want any headaches.
> 
> ...


If you are going to extend a tourist visa, it's pretty simple, you will need;

Copy of passport bio page
Copy of entry stamp page
3030p for 38 day renewal

When you decide to do the renewal, I would go mid-week sometime and mid-morning. That usually works for me to avoid any long lines. I am usually in and out within 20 minutes.

You can also try to get your Balikbayan stamp upon arrival if your wife is filipina. That would be the cheapest/easiest solution


----------



## HVACman (Jul 27, 2011)

jon1 said:


> If you are going to extend a tourist visa, it's pretty simple, you will need;
> 
> Copy of passport bio page
> Copy of entry stamp page
> ...


Thanks for the info.

Yes, she is a filipina but, she's only a US citizen, for now. Can she still get the balikbayan stamp? She does have a certified Philippine birth certificate, if that helps.

Edit. Okay I just reread what you wrote... 'I' can get a balikbayan stamp? I'm ignorant of these things. I thought that stamp would have been for her.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

HVACman said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> Yes, she is a filipina but, she's only a US citizen, for now. Can she still get the balikbayan stamp? She does have a certified Philippine birth certificate, if that helps.
> 
> Edit. Okay I just reread what you wrote... 'I' can get a balikbayan stamp? I'm ignorant of these things. I thought that stamp would have been for her.


It's a 13A spouse visa of a Filipino. If she doesn't have her dual citizenship it will most likely not work. Have her bring the Philippine birth certificate just in case. Is there any reason that a dual citizenship might not work for her (i.e. a job that requires a US Security Clearance?))??


----------



## HVACman (Jul 27, 2011)

jon1 said:


> It's a 13A spouse visa of a Filipino. If she doesn't have her dual citizenship it will most likely not work. Have her bring the Philippine birth certificate just in case. Is there any reason that a dual citizenship might not work for her (i.e. a job that requires a US Security Clearance?))??


No, no reason whatsoever. She just hasn't had the need to apply for her dual citizenship until recently - just hasn't gotten around to it yet. Now that we have a home there she has a reason to get it.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

HVACman said:


> No, no reason whatsoever. She just hasn't had the need to apply for her dual citizenship until recently - just hasn't gotten around to it yet. Now that we have a home there she has a reason to get it.


I would check with the Philippine Consulate there and see how long it would take for her to get the PI passport. Their passports are only good for 3 years.

If it's too late at least you will have the info on how to get it done before your next visit or if you decide to move here for good...

The tourist visa process is painless. It just will cost you about $150 for the two of you for the extension.


----------



## HVACman (Jul 27, 2011)

jon1 said:


> I would check with the Philippine Consulate there and see how long it would take for her to get the PI passport. Their passports are only good for 3 years.
> 
> If it's too late at least you will have the info on how to get it done before your next visit or if you decide to move here for good...
> 
> The tourist visa process is painless. It just will cost you about $150 for the two of you for the extension.


Thanks again.


----------



## HVACman (Jul 27, 2011)

jon1 said:


> It's a 13A spouse visa of a Filipino. If she doesn't have her dual citizenship it will most likely not work. Have her bring the Philippine birth certificate just in case. Is there any reason that a dual citizenship might not work for her (i.e. a job that requires a US Security Clearance?))??


I was talking to my wife about this and she showed me our passports and the immigration stamps we got at NAIA in 2011 and 2012. Both of our passports had the typical entry stamp upon which the immigration officer had written 'BB 1 yr" along with their initials.

So it turns out we were given Balikbayan status and I never realized it.

Problem solved.

Now, on to getting my ACR card...


----------



## MikeynJenz (Oct 8, 2012)

jon1 said:


> I would check with the Philippine Consulate there and see how long it would take for her to get the PI passport. Their passports are only good for 3 years.
> 
> If it's too late at least you will have the info on how to get it done before your next visit or if you decide to move here for good...
> 
> The tourist visa process is painless. It just will cost you about $150 for the two of you for the extension.


I just paid for my GF to get a passport and its good for five years.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

MikeynJenz said:


> I just paid for my GF to get a passport and its good for five years.


My bad (a little too much beer). I stand corrected. It is 5 years (not sure where I got the 3)..


----------

